# Breeches when riding Western?!



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I have never rode with breeches in a western saddle..yet. but I do ride with my English Show Boots in a western saddle


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothin wrong with that! I've done it before but to me they feel hotter than my jeans...maybe I need more breathable breeches!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I know several western show people who will put English breeches or tights under their chaps in the show pen. The chaps hide the breeches well, and I'm told that the whole system is cooler and more moisture-wicking than jeans or show pants under chaps. Plus, they make for fast tack-changes if you're riding multiple horses/disciplines. :lol:

I'll trail ride western or game in my breeches and half chaps, just to make my cowboy/gamer friends twitch. :wink:


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I am with you! I just wear mine with my boots over  super comfy and I stick to my suede seat. 

If you like that but want to look more western-y, get some super thin "jeggings" (jeans/leggings) they are just like soft denim breeches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

That's comforting to know lol thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

